# Stripping Parade boots.



## Pryce (20 Aug 2012)

I was wondering how to properly strip parade boots(Both old and in my case the new moon boots). I've always used hot water and a SOS pad, But recently i have been encountering dry boots. Like when you touch them you can feel the dryness on the boot. So i'm just looking out for other methods that are more full proof in my opinion.


----------



## Neolithium (20 Aug 2012)

I've just always used hot water and elbow grease for my boots. I've heard of people using nail polish remover but haven't tried it personally so don't consider this an endorsement for that path.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Aug 2012)

Orbital sander and 40 grit carbide paper.


----------



## Danjanou (20 Aug 2012)

You're QOR right?so you can do what I did on Saturday . Go over to Gore Park in front of Fort York Armouries and stand around for 2 hrs while they organize the Warriors Day Parade. The gravel that gets tossed all  over your boots/shoes will strip it off in about 30 minute sof normal waklking back and forth. Just wipe off all the dust and voila you're good to go. Spend another year shining  them up and go do the same thing next August.  :


----------



## Kat Stevens (20 Aug 2012)

On a side note, I'd love to discuss your bomb disposal stories with you.  I bet you must have some hair raising tales, and I'd be excited to hear some of them.


----------



## mariomike (20 Aug 2012)

Topic: "How to strip cadet boots":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23998.0

Topic: "Best way to strip parade boots?":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/97594.0


----------



## mba2011 (20 Aug 2012)

Magic erasers, Vim cream, and elbow grease worked like a charm for me.


----------



## Pryce (20 Aug 2012)

@Kat, ummm (I'm a Cadet) I was working at the Rope bridge at CSTC Backdown, and i was given the nickname of Bob after Bob barker since my last name is Pryce. Our OCdt and myself were clearing some blank casings from the cadet area, and this is when i saw a rusty looking 'rock'. Well it ended up not being a rock but rather a mortar, and of all things to do I dropped it out of shock. Even though the commissionaire's said it was probably, and the used 'probably' not live, they still disposed of it. And that's how I got the name of Bomb Disposal Bob. But this is going to lead to off topic discussion. :moose:


----------



## Kat Stevens (21 Aug 2012)

Oh, that's very disappointing, but cool story nonetheless!


----------



## Pryce (10 Sep 2012)

I ended up using hot water, a S.O.S pad, a Hair dryer and saddle soap to moisten the leather. Thanks!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Sep 2012)

I use mineral spirits.


----------



## BernDawg (11 Sep 2012)

I've stripped several pairs of boots in several different ways. the most common and effective seems to be hot, HOT water and steel wool or a stiff bristled brush. Another method I have used is to blowtorch the boots in waves and wipe the polish off with rags (don't laugh, it works). I've also soaked them in hot water over night and wiped the polish off in the morning, not quite as effective and you still have to scrub at them. I personally wouldn't use SOS pads as the soap residue will probably have an adverse affect on the re-polishing.


----------

